# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  أين تجدين الصالحات

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أن ظننت أن الصالحات قليلات،
أو اشتقت لرؤيتهن، فلن تجديهن في الأسواق أو في الأماكن التي تعج بالمنكرات!
لا.. لسن هناك..

بل سترينهن وبأعداد كبيرة
في الأماكن التي يشرفهن ويسعد قلوبهن التواجد بها، كمدارس تحفيظ القرآن الكريم، و مجالس الدروس العلمية في المساجد، وحلق الذكر..

لن تجدينهن في حفلات أعياد الميلاد..
ولا في حفلات الرقص والموسيقى والصخب مع الكاسيات العاريات..

لا.. ليس هذا مكانهن
فقلوبهن لا تهوى ذلك !

بل سترينهن في حفلات الخاتمات والحافظات لكتاب الله..
وفي الحفلات الخيرية ذات البرامج الهادفة..
وستجدينهن بكثرة وجمال يسر الناظر يعملن بأعمال تطوعية بهمة ونشاط وحب في المؤسسات الخيرية التي تخدم المجتمع..

فأقري عينك برؤيتهن
وأهلا بك منهن وبينهن.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## التورمالين

:31:  :32:

----------


## مسك ريم

الله يبنيلكن قصر في الجنة ونفع بكن خواتي في الله
تم التقييم
ودي يسبق ردي

----------


## حكاية روووح

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

